# Emerson MFA Media Arts 2013



## manguforcheap (Mar 4, 2013)

Just heard back from Emerson--accepted. Anyone else? 

Anyone know about the program?


----------



## Henry (Mar 4, 2013)

I am also accepted.


----------



## manguforcheap (Mar 19, 2013)

I was just offered a large scholarship. Giving me something to think about here...


----------



## QY (Mar 23, 2013)

Me too! I am still waiting for financial aid letter.


----------

